# I Guess My Wife Is Right...I Am A Wood Nut



## velvetfoot (Jul 24, 2012)

I counted 31 cords of stacked splits.


----------



## Backwoods Savage (Jul 24, 2012)

I'd suggest slacking off a bit until cool or cold weather then get to cutting so  you don't get behind!


----------



## velvetfoot (Jul 24, 2012)

Alas, I buy the log load.  Last winter was so mild I processed a truckload.  This winter, I don't think so.


----------



## jwoair23 (Jul 24, 2012)

I would very much like to see some pictures of 31 cords, that would be awesome, can you take any pics?


----------



## velvetfoot (Jul 24, 2012)

I guess.  But prob. not tonight.
I don't want to bring on any increased scrutiny on the home front.


----------



## PapaDave (Jul 24, 2012)

Backwoods Savage said:


> I'd suggest slacking off a bit until cool or cold weather then get to cutting *so you don't get behind!*


Unless he uses 15 cord a year, I think he might be ok.
Well, relatively speaking.


----------



## jwoair23 (Jul 24, 2012)

velvetfoot said:


> I guess. But prob. not tonight.
> I don't want to bring on any increased scrutiny on the home front.


 
Believe me, if I had a nickel for every "eye roll" my SO has given me in regards to firewood I would be a very rich man!


----------



## DexterDay (Jul 24, 2012)

velvetfoot said:


> I counted 31 cords of stacked splits.



Holy!! !! !!  Is that "Full Cord"? Or "Face Cord"?

Either way, thats a Lot of wood/work!


----------



## Defiant (Jul 24, 2012)

Photo
or it
never
happened


----------



## Nixon (Jul 24, 2012)

velvetfoot said:


> I counted 31 cords of stacked splits.


Heck, I'm a light weight ! Only about 15 cords  CSS . But , In my  defense , I do have around 20 cords of oak and black locust poles that showed up here this week.


----------



## ScotO (Jul 24, 2012)

I got 23 full cords, and I thought I had a problem.....PFFFT.....I feel better about myself now!!


----------



## DexterDay (Jul 24, 2012)

Damn... I gotta get cuttin... I feel like a Loser. Seems like less than 15 cord and you aint got Chit 

Having a little better than3 yrs worth of wood and still feeling inadequate ...... Yep, thats Hearth.


----------



## ScotO (Jul 24, 2012)

DexterDay said:


> Damn... I gotta get cuttin... I feel like a Loser. Seems like less than 15 cord and you aint got Chit
> 
> Having a little better than3 yrs worth of wood and still feeling inadequate ...... Yep, thats Hearth.


You make up for your shortage in firewood in your fantastic OCD perfectly organized stacks!  I'd probably give up 10 cord to have stacks that perfect!


----------



## DexterDay (Jul 24, 2012)

Scotty Overkill said:


> You make up for your shortage in firewood in your fantastic OCD perfectly organized stacks!  I'd probably give up 10 cord to have stacks that perfect!



Thanks Scotty....I appreciate it..... Really (I am a little to OCD at times )


----------



## ScotO (Jul 24, 2012)

DexterDay said:


> Thanks Scotty....I appreciate it..... Really (I am a little to OCD at times )


 I am too


----------



## steeltowninwv (Jul 24, 2012)

wife and i had a spat tonight about the firewood....she says im taking over our yard


----------



## ScotO (Jul 24, 2012)

DexterDay said:


> Thanks Scotty....I appreciate it..... Really (I am a little to OCD at times )


 And 15 cords of wood is by far NOWHERE NEAR A SHORTAGE.........just for the record.  I think your good to go for three years easily, esp. with all the pellets you have on standby!


----------



## Defiant (Jul 24, 2012)

Scotty Overkill said:


> You make up for your shortage in firewood in your fantastic OCD perfectly organized stacks! I'd probably give up 10 cord to have stacks that perfect!


Bring me 8 cords Scotty and I will come over and re-stack your wood


----------



## ScotO (Jul 24, 2012)

steeltowninwv said:


> wife and i had a spat tonight about the firewood....she says im taking over our yard


I almost slept on the couch on Saturday night......she's PI$$ED about all the tree jobs I have lined up (see my updated sig.). I had to cut some jobs loose and reschedule a lot of the bigger jobs for late October/November so I could get our living room / fireplace install finished for this coming Thanksgiving. She means business! Remember fellas, if Mum ain't happy, NOBODY'S HAPPY!


----------



## Nixon (Jul 24, 2012)

DexterDay said:


> Thanks Scotty....I appreciate it..... Really (I am a little to OCD at times )



It's not OCD , it's something worse . I don't have a name for it . But it starts out like this ....... I like heating with wood ,so I think I'll buy a saw . Wow, if I buy a bigger saw , I can cut more wood . Okay, I bought a bigger saw ,so I have to get more wood to justify the saw purchase . Darn , a tri axle  is one heck of a lot of wood ,maybe I need a second saw . while I'm thinking about this the old splitter isn't keeping up ......


----------



## DexterDay (Jul 24, 2012)

Nixon said:


> It's not OCD , it's something worse . I don't have a name for it . But it starts out like this ....... I like heating with wood ,so I think I'll buy a saw . Wow, if I buy a bigger saw , I can cut more wood . Okay, I bought a bigger saw ,so I have to get more wood to justify the saw purchase . Darn , a tri axle  is one heck of a lot of wood ,maybe I need a second saw . while I'm thinking about this the old splitter isn't keeping up ......



Damn.. You have been reading ALL my Posts! ! ! 

Thats EXACTLY how it goes..... "Like".


----------



## DexterDay (Jul 24, 2012)

Scotty Overkill said:


> I almost slept on the couch on Saturday night......she's PI$$ED about all the tree jobs I have lined up (see my updated sig.). I had to cut some jobs loose and reschedule a lot of the bigger jobs for late October/November so I could get our living room / fireplace install finished for this coming Thanksgiving. She means business! Remember fellas, if Mum ain't happy, NOBODY'S HAPPY!



Scotty, here I thought you were a Tree Service... You have a Day Job?? WTF.....

I wonder where you get the time..

Oh and I thought your last Avatar made you look big. This new one.....?!? The Incredible HULK ain't got Chit on you. !!


----------



## amateur cutter (Jul 24, 2012)

Nixon said:


> It's not OCD , it's something worse . I don't have a name for it . But it starts out like this ....... I like heating with wood ,so I think I'll buy a saw . Wow, if I buy a bigger saw , I can cut more wood . Okay, I bought a bigger saw ,so I have to get more wood to justify the saw purchase . Darn , a tri axle is one heck of a lot of wood ,maybe I need a second saw . while I'm thinking about this the old splitter isn't keeping up ......


 

Hey! Get outta my head.


----------



## amateur cutter (Jul 24, 2012)

DexterDay said:


> Scotty, here I thought you were a Tree Service... You have a Day Job?? WTF.....
> 
> I wonder where you get the time..
> 
> Oh and I thought your last Avatar made you look big. This new one.....?!? The Incredible HULK ain't got Chit on you. !!


 

Does too, the Hulk is a really cool green color.


----------



## Nixon (Jul 24, 2012)

DexterDay said:


> Damn.. You have been reading ALL my Posts! ! !
> 
> Thats EXACTLY how it goes..... "Like".


Whatever you do , don't go looking for other firewood related forums ..... There are some that even plant the seed of modding a saw to get more performance . Pure evil will result if you venture there . Trust me it's a slippery slope . Right now I'm trying to brag up the new 550 xp to the wife so that I can mod her 346 OE . I feel so ashamed .;-)


----------



## Thistle (Jul 24, 2012)

About 15-16 cords for me.Little over 2 in cramped backyard here,remainder at parents acreage 1 hr west.Most winters I burn 3 cord max for supplemental heat,last year was barely 2.After the heat past few weeks,I'm more than ready for some cold temps.


----------



## amateur cutter (Jul 24, 2012)

Nixon said:


> Whatever you do , don't go looking for other firewood related forums ..... There are some that even plant the seed of modding a saw to get more performance . Pure evil will result if you venture there . Trust me it's a slippery slope . Right now I'm trying to brag up the new 550 xp to the wife so that I can mod her 346 OE . I feel so ashamed .;-)


 
Ha, I know where you've been hanging out.

 Here's the deal in our little cutting group. The most experienced guy does the felling, the fastest saw or saws limb & buck, everybody else splits & loads. I much prefer slinging a saw to hauling, splitting, loading, stacking etc.

If my saws get outrun, I will be back next weekend with something better. I don't care what it costs, how late I have to work to make the necessary mods. or what color saw I may have to buy.

I'm pretty sure I may have a problem, but if I keep denying the problem it's not real right? A C


----------



## tfdchief (Jul 24, 2012)

Scotty Overkill said:


> You make up for your shortage in firewood in your fantastic OCD perfectly organized stacks! I'd probably give up 10 cord to have stacks that perfect!


I'll take 'em


----------



## Nixon (Jul 24, 2012)

amateur cutter said:


> I'm pretty sure I may have a problem, but if I keep denying the problem it's not real right? A C


I don't think that you have a problem ,or are even in denial. I believe that the problem is with those folks that just can't enjoy the zen of sawing . 
Btw ... Do you think that I can make a 372 xp killer if I mod my 562 xp ?


----------



## amateur cutter (Jul 24, 2012)

Btw ... Do you think that I can make a 372 xp killer if I mod my 562 xp ? [/quote]

If I can get a weekend pass from the wife, I'd sure like to drive out & we can give it a try.


----------



## woodsmaster (Jul 25, 2012)

My wife seriously gives me chit about my wood obession. I don't see it as an obssession , but I see how she does.
I'm trying to get a year ahead so..... Any ways there;s more to it than the wood but we are going are seperate ways.


----------



## ScotO (Jul 25, 2012)

amateur cutter said:


> Does too, the Hulk is a really cool green color.


You guys crack me up! I ain't that big, my wife's just really tiny.  I weigh a feathery 202lbs, I used to work out all the time until I started the house project, then came the wood cutting, which led to the part time tree service, so working out has now become sporadic.  I gotta say all the tree work and climbing keep me somewhat in shape, but I'm getting older and that belly is getting harder and harder to keep flat!


----------



## TimJ (Jul 25, 2012)

Scotty, you may really not be that big and your wife might be tiny, but I think the reason why she is blocked in the picture is because you have a big tilted head


----------



## ScotO (Jul 25, 2012)

That would be correct Tim!


----------



## ScotO (Jul 25, 2012)

Back to the original thread, WE'RE ALL WOOD NUTZ!  Why else could one explain why we are all on here in the MIDDLE OF FRIGGIN' SUMMER??  DOH!


----------



## Wood Duck (Jul 25, 2012)

steeltowninwv said:


> wife and i had a spat tonight about the firewood....she says im taking over our yard


 
Her point is what? Backyards are for storing firewood, right?


----------



## Jags (Jul 25, 2012)

I wished I weighed 202 pounds...just say'in.


----------



## smokinj (Jul 25, 2012)

I have to see pic's ppppplease??? I can quite anytime I want to.


----------



## Nixon (Jul 25, 2012)

Nixon said:


> Heck, I'm a light weight ! Only about 15 cords  CSS . But , In my  defense , I do have around 20 cords of oak and black locust poles that showed up here this week.


 This is embarrassing .... I have a confession  to make . Last night in my exuberance to join this thread , I claimed 15 cords CSS .... Well I measure it again today , it's only 14 and a bit cords . Can I claim drying shrinkage ,or do I just have to live with being an exaggerator ?


----------



## jwoair23 (Jul 25, 2012)

Nixon said:


> This is embarrassing .... I have a confession to make . Last night in my exuberance to join this thread , I claimed 15 cords CSS .... Well I measure it again today , it's only 14 and a bit cords . Can I claim drying shrinkage ,or do I just have to live with being an exaggerator ?


 
It's OK, you're in good company, they meet Mondays at 7.


----------



## Nixon (Jul 25, 2012)

So , I guess calling it seasonal shrinkage is out then ?


----------



## tfdchief (Jul 25, 2012)

Nixon said:


> This is embarrassing .... I have a confession to make . Last night in my exuberance to join this thread , I claimed 15 cords CSS .... Well I measure it again today , it's only 14 and a bit cords . Can I claim drying shrinkage ,or do I just have to live with being an exaggerator ?


We can let it go this time, but the next time it happens, you owe everybody that hit "Like" the amount by which you exaggerated.  So, Scotty, Dennis, and Dave all get a cord the next time Dang, don't know how I missed hitting "Like" but I won't let it happen again


----------



## golfandwoodnut (Jul 25, 2012)

I am one of the original nuts, hence my name.  Up to 24 cords now and still a lot of dead stuff laying around or still standing.


----------



## Nixon (Jul 25, 2012)

tfdchief said:


> We can let it go this time, but the next time it happens, you owe everybody that hit "Like" the amount by which you exaggerated.  So, Scotty, Dennis, and Dave all get a cord the next time Dang, don't know how I missed hitting "Like" but I won't let it happen again


I accept my punishment . I'll gladly provide a cord the next time I make the same offense . 
Caveat .... It's aspen and those that make a judgement against my veracity have to pick it up . ;-)


----------



## Jags (Jul 26, 2012)

Where is Eric Johnson when we need him to put all you slackers into place?


----------



## clemsonfor (Jul 26, 2012)

Scotty Overkill said:


> You guys crack me up! I ain't that big, my wife's just really tiny. I weigh a feathery 202lbs, I used to work out all the time until I started the house project, then came the wood cutting, which led to the part time tree service, so working out has now become sporadic. I gotta say all the tree work and climbing keep me somewhat in shape, but I'm getting older and that belly is getting harder and harder to keep flat!


202!! You must not be very tall, i would of thought from your pic you would be 265!! I weigh 215ish and i dont look near as built as you do in that pic!

And heck this pic i put in here is from 08 when i was maybe 205-210ish.


----------



## ScotO (Jul 26, 2012)

clemsonfor said:


> 202!! You must not be very tall, i would of thought from your pic you would be 265!! I weigh 215ish and i dont look near as built as you do in that pic!
> 
> And heck this pic i put in here is from 08 when i was maybe 205-210ish.


Yeah I'm only 5'9ish, so I guess I'm vertically challenged a little.  But I'm not fat (yet), I work my ass off too much to gain any of that, don't drink beer either (I'm good friends with Captain Morgan, though)


----------



## onetracker (Jul 26, 2012)

Thistle said:


> About 15-16 cords for me.Little over 2 in cramped backyard here,remainder at parents acreage 1 hr west.Most winters I burn 3 cord max for supplemental heat,last year was barely 2.After the heat past few weeks,I'm more than ready for some cold temps.


 
14 cords here
9 c/s/s
5 in a pile for 14/15

i love the first cold days of autumn. i feel like i come back to life.


----------



## osagebow (Jul 26, 2012)

Only up to about 6 css - 5 in my yard, 1 in a neighbors...her smoke dragon is a wood wasting beast,  ...but she has a pool!
 as soon as my back stops hurting, i'll be back at  it!


----------



## Thistle (Jul 26, 2012)

Scotty Overkill said:


> Yeah I'm only 5'9ish, so I guess I'm vertically challenged a little. But I'm not fat (yet), I work my ass off too much to gain any of that, don't drink beer either (I'm good friends with Captain Morgan, though)


 
haha you got a little on me then.,5'7 & 170 here,I tend to stay 170-75 year round,been that for 20 yrs easily.Everyone told me when I quit smoking in fall '95 "You'll gain 20 lbs easily,even as active as you are..."Like Hell I will!"  First 3 days after quitting I gained 5 lbs,but after the shock wore off I lost that within a week & was a really grumpy SOB for 2 weeks.Been the same ever since. Weight that is.....
 Sure I still love to eat & drink a few beers too,but its all about moderation now & I eat much healthier on a daily basis than when younger too.

Main thing is water water water,especially on hot summer days.Not unusual for me to drink 2-3 gallons,eat very light meals also.Working outside 8-10 hrs in cold winter months I eat lots more,but dont gain anything.


----------



## clemsonfor (Jul 26, 2012)

Well you guys are lucky. Im 30 now and its starting to catch up to me. I am pretty active as far as working on my own stuff etc, but i dont get out of the office/truck as much as i use to.  I run 2-3x per week and still stay about the same weight.


----------



## Jags (Jul 26, 2012)

clemsonfor said:


> Well you guys are lucky. Im 30 now and its starting to catch up to me.


 
Let me get this straight - you are complaining that you are 30?


----------



## Backwoods Savage (Jul 26, 2012)

golfandwoodnut said:


> I am one of the original nuts, hence my name. Up to 24 cords now and still a lot of dead stuff laying around or still standing.


 
You are saying you have dead wood?


----------



## Realstone (Jul 26, 2012)

Scotty Overkill said:


> You make up for your shortage in firewood in your fantastic OCD perfectly organized stacks! I'd probably give up 10 cord to have stacks that perfect!


I was a bricklayer for 15 years, I know how to stack
Will work for wood.
Do you deliver?


----------



## Thistle (Jul 26, 2012)

Jags said:


> Let me get this straight - you are complaining that you are 30?


 
 I was still in my prime at 30.Most 20 yrs olds on the job couldnt beat me up a ladder or scaffold.I've since slowed down,nothing to prove now.Take time to relax & smell the flowers so to speak.


----------



## Realstone (Jul 26, 2012)

Thistle said:


> I was still in my prime at 30.Most 20 yrs olds on the job couldnt beat me up a ladder or scaffold.I've since slowed down,nothing to prove now.Take time to relax & smell the flowers so to speak.





			
				SomeOldGeezer said:
			
		

> I'm not as good as I once was, but I'm as good once as I ever was.


I could keep up (and pass) the young bucks until I was 43.  Then I gave them a shot at it.


----------



## Jags (Jul 26, 2012)

Thistle said:


> I was still in my prime at 30.Most 20 yrs olds on the job couldnt beat me up a ladder or scaffold.I've since slowed down,nothing to prove now.Take time to relax & smell the flowers so to speak.


 
I think you and I are approx. the same age...and I still don't know too many 20 somethings that will take me on any given day.  I am sure that will change.


----------



## Thistle (Jul 26, 2012)

Jags said:


> I think you and I are approx. the same age...and I still don't know too many 20 somethings that will take me on any given day. I am sure that will change.


 

I'll be 49 in September.Some days feel 25,some days feel 75,depending on how rough it was.This heatwave past few weeks sure takes its toll,I know that much..I dont have quite the endurance when younger,but havent lost any strength yet.Dad told me a few months back "Wait until your late 50's,it hits you suddenly"  He's almost 83,still a tough ol' boy.


----------



## clemsonfor (Jul 26, 2012)

Jags said:


> Let me get this straight - you are complaining that you are 30?


 No im not complaining. Im just saying i cant eat like i use to and not gain anything like when i was 23-25.


----------



## ScotO (Jul 26, 2012)

clemsonfor said:


> No im not complaining._*Im just saying i cant eat like i use to and not gain anything like when i was 23-25*_.




Wait til you hit 39-40, and I'm sure the older guys on here will tell you, you ain't ever gonna get any younger. I'm not complaining, I feel great and still have the stamina like I did when I was in my 20's. Doc checked me out this afternoon, said my blood pressure is a little high so I gotta cut salt and caffiene out of my diet (two of my favorite things), but I wanna be healthy and live long for my wife and kids so I will listen to him. Going back in two weeks for a follow up to see if I gotta take a water pill. Dammit I sure hope not. But it is what it is. Getting ready to hit the gym soon too, after the living room and fireplace projects are finished this fall, I'm hitting the weights and bike again. And I'll start back up with the weekend tree work, we've got enough trees to keep us busy from late fall right into early spring. Booking jobs left and right for pruning/tree removal, lots of jobs coming in. I'm done cutting for the summer unless something REALLY good comes my way. I gotta get that room done, or I'll get "shut off".......I can't handle being shut off!


----------



## Realstone (Jul 26, 2012)

All good Scotty, but no need to overdo it.  When I learned that the occupation that lives the longest with the best of health was postmen, I realized that moderation was the key to good living.  Concrete workers (the hardest working of all trades IMO) don't last that long after retirement.


----------



## Realstone (Jul 26, 2012)

> I Guess My Wife Is Right...I Am A Wood Nut


 
I am too


----------



## ScotO (Jul 26, 2012)

Realstone said:


> All good Scotty, but no need to overdo it. When I learned that the occupation that lives the longest with the best of health was postmen, I realized that moderation was the key to good living. Concrete workers (the hardest working of all trades IMO) don't last that long after retirement.


 I hear ya.  I don't push myself over the threshold like I used to.  Back in the 90's I was into racing mountain bicycles, then I got into racing road bicycles.  Talk about pushing yourself to the limit, I did it.  It was nothing to ride the bike 20 miles to work, work a full 8hr shift, ride the bike home 'the long way', eat like a hog (I was packing around 5000+ calories in a day!) go to bed, get up and do it again.  Saturdays and Sundays consisted of 80 to 100 mile rides, unless there was a fairly local race.  Late fall into winter, weight room every day after work, for 2 hours or more.  I really was into the fitness, I lived it like a madman.  After the mountain bike, I hit the weights hardcore.  I still lift but not like I used to.   I was in super shape till the kids came along (No, I don't regret it one bit.  My kids are my world).  I do miss the fitness lifestyle, and want to get back into it at a realistic level here soon.  But I don't wanna miss ONE THING with my kids.  I'm having more fun being a father and husband, and this wood-burning obssession is quite fun too.


----------



## Thistle (Jul 26, 2012)

Realstone said:


> All good Scotty, but no need to overdo it. When I learned that the occupation that lives the longest with the best of health was postmen, I realized that moderation was the key to good living. Concrete workers (the hardest working of all trades IMO) don't last that long after retirement.


 
  uh oh....Laborer's Union member for 22 yrs here.Gonna see about retiring early at 55 though,will have 29 yrs in then.Body will be wrecked if I wait til I'm 62.Do something else much less strenous for a pay cut until then if possible.


----------



## Nixon (Jul 26, 2012)

Scotty Overkill said:


> Wait til you hit 39-40, and I'm sure the older guys on here will tell you, you ain't ever gonna get any younger. I'm not complaining, I feel great and still have the stamina like I did when I was in my 20's. Doc checked me out this afternoon, said my blood pressure is a little high so I gotta cut salt and caffiene out of my diet (two of my favorite things), but I wanna be healthy and live long for my wife and kids so I will listen to him. Going back in two weeks for a follow up to see if I gotta take a water pill. Dammit I sure hope not. But it is what it is. Getting ready to hit the gym soon too, after the living room and fireplace projects are finished this fall, I'm hitting the weights and bike again. And I'll start back up with the weekend tree work, we've got enough trees to keep us busy from late fall right into early spring. Booking jobs left and right for pruning/tree removal, lots of jobs coming in. I'm done cutting for the summer unless something REALLY good comes my way. I gotta get that room done, or I'll get "shut off".......I can't handle being shut off!


You Young guys just love to complain about getting on in years .  I'll bet there are darned few of you that actually heard ,and remember JFK's inauguration address .  I heard it , just can't remember it  what were We talking about any way?


----------



## Realstone (Jul 26, 2012)

Scotty Overkill said:


> I hear ya. I don't push myself over the threshold like I used to. Back in the 90's I was into racing mountain bicycles, then I got into racing road bicycles. Talk about pushing yourself to the limit, I did it. It was nothing to ride the bike 20 miles to work, work a full 8hr shift, ride the bike home 'the long way', eat like a hog (I was packing around 5000+ calories in a day!) go to bed, get up and do it again. Saturdays and Sundays consisted of 80 to 100 mile rides, unless there was a fairly local race. Late fall into winter, weight room every day after work, for 2 hours or more. I really was into the fitness, I lived it like a madman. After the mountain bike, I hit the weights hardcore. I still lift but not like I used to. I was in super shape till the kids came along (No, I don't regret it one bit. My kids are my world). I do miss the fitness lifestyle, and want to get back into it at a realistic level here soon. But I don't wanna miss ONE THING with my kids. I'm having more fun being a father and husband, and this wood-burning obssession is quite fun too.


Wow! That is a *lot* of activity.

What would be better than combining the two? Transfer your love for fitness to them. When I was an apprentice bricklayer (blocks really, the older guys got to lay bricks) I was consuming calories like you and not gaining weight. 25 years later I'm only 5 lbs heavier. I lift too (in the winter anyway) and hate the feeling I get when I get sedentary.


----------



## ScotO (Jul 26, 2012)

Nixon said:


> You Young guys just love to complain about getting on in years . I'll bet there are darned few of you that actually heard ,and remember JFK's inauguration address . I heard it , just can't remember it  what were We talking about any way?


My pap (who passed away 7 years ago) would tell us about events in his life, and where he was/what he was doing in relation to those events.  He recalled the day that JFK was asassinated, he could remember Walter Kronkite on the B/W TV, he recalled what my gram was cooking, he recalled the weather......all like it just happened.  Sorry I got off-topic there, your post just pulled that memory into my head.  I sure miss my Pap.  What a great man he was!  Carry on.....


----------



## Realstone (Jul 26, 2012)

Thistle said:


> uh oh....Laborer's Union member for 22 yrs here.Gonna see about retiring early at 55 though,will have 29 yrs in then.Body will be wrecked if I wait til I'm 62.Do something else much less strenous for a pay cut until then if possible.


I was in the brickies union too until I got laid off. Best thing that ever happened to me. Went into business for myself repairing chimneys, then into a related trowel trade. Now I can work at my own pace. Is there anything else you can do (that you enjoy) to make money?


----------



## ScotO (Jul 26, 2012)

Realstone said:


> I was in the brickies union too until I got laid off. Best thing that ever happened to me. Went into business for myself repairing chimnies, then into a related trowel trade. Now I can work at my own pace. Is there anything else you can do (that you enjoy) to make money?


 He's a DAMN fine wood/stone artist.....DAMN FINE.....look at some of his work!


----------



## Realstone (Jul 26, 2012)

Nixon said:


> You Young guys just love to complain about getting on in years . I'll bet there are darned few of you that actually heard ,and remember JFK's inauguration address . I heard it , just can't remember it  what were We talking about any way?


I remember it.  In B&W


----------



## Realstone (Jul 26, 2012)

Scotty Overkill said:


> He's a DAMN fine wood/stone artist.....DAMN FINE.....look at some of his work!


Got a link?


----------



## clemsonfor (Jul 26, 2012)

OK Scotty, its official, Im LAZY!


----------



## infinitymike (Jul 26, 2012)

steeltowninwv said:


> wife and i had a spat tonight about the firewood....she says im taking over our yard


 
Haven't really had a spat but she is saying I am taking over the yard and my reply is that the money we are saving on buying oil is taking over our bank account!


----------



## fire_man (Jul 26, 2012)

Sorry to get this thread back on topic. I just wanted to share my 12 year old son's hand made birthday present to his old man.


----------



## amateur cutter (Jul 26, 2012)

fire_man said:


> Sorry to get this thread back on topic. I just wanted to share my 12 year old son's birthday present (today!) to his old man.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
That's great! I want one. A C


----------



## ScotO (Jul 27, 2012)

clemsonfor said:


> OK Scotty, its official, Im LAZY!


Lol.  If you're heating with wood you're anything BUT lazy.  Especially if you're out there cutting it yourself!


----------



## ScotO (Jul 27, 2012)

fire_man said:


> Sorry to get this thread back on topic. I just wanted to share my 12 year old son's birthday present (today!) to his old man.
> 
> 
> 
> ...





fire_man said:


> Sorry to get this thread back on topic. I just wanted to share my 12 year old son's birthday present (today!) to his old man.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Thats awesome, fireman!  I love getting homemade gifts from the kids, but that one takes the cake!  I guess even the little ones at your place know your addiction well!


----------



## velvetfoot (Jul 27, 2012)

I like the cross-stacked ends and the stringers on the bottom.
He could've split the little twigs though too.


----------



## Jags (Jul 27, 2012)

Very cool hand made pres.  Very cool.


----------



## fire_man (Jul 27, 2012)

Too bad the kids have to grow up so quick. They used to be walking 48" rulers and helped me get the stacks even!


----------



## Backwoods Savage (Jul 27, 2012)

Scotty Overkill said:


> My pap (who passed away 7 years ago) would tell us about events in his life, and where he was/what he was doing in relation to those events. He recalled the day that JFK was asassinated, he could remember Walter Kronkite on the B/W TV, he recalled what my gram was cooking, he recalled the weather......all like it just happened. Sorry I got off-topic there, your post just pulled that memory into my head. I sure miss my Pap. What a great man he was! Carry on.....


 
Geeze Scotty. I even remember John Cameron Swazy!


----------



## Backwoods Savage (Jul 27, 2012)

Scotty Overkill said:


> I hear ya. I don't push myself over the threshold like I used to. Back in the 90's I was into racing mountain bicycles, then I got into racing road bicycles. Talk about pushing yourself to the limit, I did it. It was nothing to ride the bike 20 miles to work, work a full 8hr shift, ride the bike home 'the long way', eat like a hog (I was packing around 5000+ calories in a day!) go to bed, get up and do it again. Saturdays and Sundays consisted of 80 to 100 mile rides, unless there was a fairly local race. Late fall into winter, weight room every day after work, for 2 hours or more. I really was into the fitness, I lived it like a madman. After the mountain bike, I hit the weights hardcore. I still lift but not like I used to. I was in super shape till the kids came along (No, I don't regret it one bit. My kids are my world). I do miss the fitness lifestyle, and want to get back into it at a realistic level here soon. But I don't wanna miss ONE THING with my kids. I'm having more fun being a father and husband, and this wood-burning obssession is quite fun too.


 

Okay Scott. Maybe it is time you get one of these and really put on some speed!





Or if you really want to get low and some serious speed, try one of these bikes! The guy on the bike on the left is from Sidney, Australia and he was clocked at 72 mph in 2007. He has since topped 78 mph! Too fast for me...


----------



## tfdchief (Jul 27, 2012)

Backwoods Savage said:


> Okay Scott. Maybe it is time you get one of these and really put on some speed!
> 
> View attachment 70921
> 
> ...


How fast can the old fart on the far right go?


----------



## tfdchief (Jul 27, 2012)

Backwoods Savage said:


> Geeze Scotty. I even remember John Cameron Swazy!


Me too!


----------



## Backwoods Savage (Jul 27, 2012)

tfdchief said:


> How fast can the old fart on the far right go?


 
With the wind at my back, I'll bet I could hit 10 mph!


----------



## tfdchief (Jul 27, 2012)

Backwoods Savage said:


> With the wind at my back, I'll bet I could hit 10 mph!


----------



## Thistle (Jul 27, 2012)

fire_man said:


> Sorry to get this thread back on topic. I just wanted to share my 12 year old son's hand made birthday present to his old man.
> View attachment 70876


 

That's soooo cool.If I had something like that it would be on a shelf or desk where everyone could see it.


----------



## fire_man (Jul 27, 2012)

Thistle said:


> That's soooo cool.If I had something like that it would be on a shelf or desk where everyone could see it.


 
Definitely - I plan to find a place at work where I can see it all the time.


----------



## Backwoods Savage (Jul 28, 2012)

Indeed, Tony and his wife have a son they can be very proud of. We sort of like him ourselves. If we lived closer, I'd do my best to borrow him occasionally.


----------

